# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  My first map post

## Thothmoses

I read Ascension's tutorial on Photoshop Atlas techniques and thought I'd take a wack at making a map using Xara and similar adapted techniques.

----------

